# Identify my fish,please



## zodino (Oct 3, 2012)

If you can please go to my video and tell me name of my fish. THANKS!!
https://picasaweb.google.com/113083...authkey=Gv1sRgCPTx4cnvs72d-gE&feat=directlink


----------



## tmaxx (Aug 26, 2012)

Looks like a peacock cichlid


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm with tmaxx. I'd go looking for a site with photos of the many Lake Malawi peacocks and start trying an ID. If you don't find it - there are a lot of hybrids of the 'real' fish produced, so you may never have a scientific name for it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Aulonocara


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like an OB Peacock to me, meaning its a hybrid.


----------



## zodino (Oct 3, 2012)

navigator black said:


> I'm with tmaxx. I'd go looking for a site with photos of the many Lake Malawi peacocks and start trying an ID. If you don't find it - there are a lot of hybrids of the 'real' fish produced, so you may never have a scientific name for it.


After looking for a site i have 4(!!) options:

1.Aulonocara Lwanda
2.Haplochromis strigatus
3.Haplochromis boadzulu
4.Hybrid


----------



## zodino (Oct 3, 2012)

zodino said:


> After looking for a site i have 4(!!) options:
> 
> 1.Aulonocara Lwanda
> 2.Haplochromis strigatus
> ...



Dimidiochromis compressiceps	!!!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

good find! I'll agree.


----------

